# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  إشرب الماء على معدة خالية‏

## اريام الدلوعة

*إشرب الماء على معدة خالية*


*أصبح من المعتاد اليوم في اليابان شرب الماء مباشرة بعد الاستيقاظ صباحا. وفوق ذلك فقد أثبتت الاختبارات العلمية قيمتها. وننشر أدناه وصفة استخدام الماء لقرائنا الأعزاء. وقد اكتشفت جمعية طبية يابانية   نجاح العلاج بالماء لأمراض مزمنة وخطيرة وكذلك للأمراض المتوسطة كعلاج ناجح 100% للأمراض التالية:* 
*الصداع ، آلام الجسم ، أمراض القلب ، التهاب المفاصل ، ضربات القلب السريعة ، الصرع ، السمنة أو البدانة المفرطة ، التهاب القصبات ، الربو ، السل ، التهاب السحايا (السحائي) ، أمراض الكلية والجهاز البولي ، التقيؤ ، التهاب المعدة ، الاسهال ، الخوازيق (البواسير) ، مرض السكري ، الإمساك ، جميع أمراض العيون ، الرحم ، السرطان ، الإضطرابات الحيضية ، أمراض الأذن والأنف والحنجرة.* 
 

*أسلوب المعالجة**:*
*1.**فور استيقاظك في الصباح وقبل تفريش أسنانك ، إشرب 4 أقداح من الماء (سعة 160 مللتر)*
*2.**فرش أسنانك ونظف فمك ولكن لا تأكل أو تشرب أي  شيء قبل مرور 45 دقيقة.*
*3.**بعد مرور ال_45 دقيقة بإمكانك أن تأكل وتشرب كالمعتاد.*
*4.**بعد 15 دقيقة من الإفطار ، وكذلك الغداء ، والعشاء ( لا تأكل أو تشرب أي شيء لمدة ساعتين).*
*5.**بالنسبة لكبار السن أو المرضى والذين لا يستطيعون شرب 4 أقداح من الماء في البداية يمكنهم شرب القليل من الماء وتدريجيا يزيدون الكمية إلى أن تصل إلى 4 أقداح كل يوم.*
*6.**إن أسلوب العلاج المبين أعلاه يشفي أمراض أولئك الذين يعانون منها بإذن الله أما الناس الاعتياديين فسيتمتعون بحياة صحية سليمة وجيدة إن شاء الله .* 
 


*وتبين القائمة أدناه عدد الأيام اللازمة للعلاج المطلوب للتداوي أو السيطرة على الأمراض أو تقليل أثرها:* 
1.*ضغط الدم العالي (30 يوما)*
2.*أمراض المعدة والحموضة (10 أيام)* 
3.*مرض السكري (30 يوما)* 
4.*الإمساك (10 أيام)* 
5.*السرطان (180 يوما)* 
6.*السل (90 يوما)* 
7.*المرضى المصابين بالتهاب المفاصل يجب أن يتبعوا العلاج أعلاه فقط لمدة 3 أيام في الأسبوع الأول ، ثم يومياً من الأسبوع الثاني فصاعداً.* 

*إن أسلوب العلاج أعلاه لا يشكل أي أضرار جانبية ، ومع ذلك ففي بداية العلاج قد تضطر إلى التبول عدة مرات .*  

*من الأفضل الاستمرار بهذا الأسلوب في العلاج وجعل هذا الإجراء واجب روتيني في حياتنا ..* 
*تعود على شرب الماء بانتظام وتمتع بصحة ولياقة ونشاط  ..*  

*هذا الأمر يبدو معقولا تماما .. إن الصينيين واليابانيين يشربون الشاي الساخن مع تناول وجباتهم الغذائية. ربما أصبح اليوم الوقت المناسب إتباع طريقة أسلوبهم وعادتهم في تناول الطعام !!!   لن تخسروا شيئا ، فقط الكسب ..*  


*بالنسبة لأولئك الذين يحبون شرب الماء البارد ، ينطبق عليكم هذا الموضوع فانتبهوا لطفاً . قد يكون لذيذاً أن تتناول قدحاً من المشروب البارد بعد الوجبة الغذائية .. وعلى أية حال ، فالماء البارد سوف يصلِّب المادة الزيتية التي استهلكتها تواً ، وسوف تبطئ عملية الهضم .* 

*.* 
*وحالما يتفاعل هذا الراسب مع الحامض ، فسوف يتكسر وتمتصه الأمعاء أسرع من الطعام الصلب . وسوف يبطِّن الأمعاء ..**وبعد مدة وجيزة سوف يتحول إلى دهون وتقود إلى السرطان . من الأفضل شرب شوربة ساخنة أو ماء دافئ بعد وجبة الطعام*  




*...* 
*ملاحظة مهمة وجدية حول الهجمة القلبية أوالأزمة القلبية:* 
·*على النساء أن يعلموا أنه ليس كل أعراض الأزمة القلبية تكون ألم الذراع الأيسر ..* 
·*انتبهوا إلى الألم الشديد في خط الفك السفلي* 
·*قد لا تشعر بألم الصدر أولا خلال فترة الهجمة القلبية .*
·*الغثيان والتعرق الشديد أيضاً من الأعراض الاعتيادية .* 
·*60% من الأشخاص الذين يصابون بالأزمة القلبية بينما هم نائمون لا يستيقظون .* 
·*قد يوقظك الألم في الفك من نومٍ عميق .. يجب أن نكون حريصين ومدركين . كلما تعلمنا وعرفنا أكثر ، كلما كانت فرصة النجاة أفضل بإذن الله.* 
 


*يقول الطبيب الأخصائي بأمراض القلب لو أن كل من استلم هذه الرسالة وأعاد إرسالها إلى كل شخص يعرفه ، من المؤكد بإذن الله أننا قد نستطيع إنقاذ حياة إنسان واحد على الأقل .*  

*نتمنى أن تكون صديقا وفيا وتخبر جميع أصدقائك ومعارفك بمحتوى هذه الرسالة ..*

----------


## وردة الاحساء

مشكوره خيتو عل هذا الموضوع المفيد 
وان شاء الله راح اوصل هاي الرساله 
ودمتِ بود

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

مشكورة على الزيارة 
ويعطيك العافية

----------


## بعدني ......

شكراً على الطرح اختي اريام

الى الامام انشالله

تحياتيـ

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا على الطرح ( أريام )

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

هلا والله فيكم 
والله يعطيكم العافية

----------


## مها 2008



----------


## أمل الظهور

*تسلمي على المعلومه خيتو اريومه* 


*ربي يعطيك العافيه*


*موفقه*

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

منورين الصفحة والله 
ويعطيكم العافية

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

أحسنتم وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------

